# Seguimento América do Norte - 2012



## Quebec (3 Jan 2012 às 21:43)

Finalmente o frio vai-se instalando. 
Temperatura minima de -5,4ºc que deverá ser batida daqui a pouco já que agora estão -4,2ºc e a descer rapidamente, a temperatura maxima ficou-se pelos -2,8ºc que associado ao vento tornou-se dificil andar pela rua.


----------



## Quebec (4 Jan 2012 às 16:48)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2011*

Minima de -14.1ºc e neste momento com -7.3ºc com céu azul. Acho que a temperatura não vai subir muito mais.


----------



## Quebec (6 Jan 2012 às 01:58)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2011*

Por aqui fala-se numa possível mudança de padrão para a próxima semana.
Já agora deixo este link para saber a vossa opinião:
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/storm-next-week-may-set-up-new/59905

De resto sem estar á espera caíram uns flocos esporádicos das 15:30 ás 16:30


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2012 às 17:17)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2011*

Estado de emergência decretado no Alaska, após a queda de 18 pés de neve (5 metros?:surprise):




> *state of emergency in Alaska after 18 foot snow dump*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.standeyo.com/NEWS/12_Pics_of_Day/120109.pic.of.day.html

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45923783/ns/weather/

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45906884/ns/local_news-anchorage_ak/t/state-emergency-continues-cordova/


----------



## Quebec (12 Jan 2012 às 15:07)

Bom dia! 
Enquanto chove em Boston e na maior parte de Massachusetts, por aqui a neve teima em continuar, comecou com chuva ás 4-5am e a neve só chegou por volta das 6am, flocos bem grandes que já deram uma acomulação de 5-6cm a olho, entretanto a neve agora é granular com uma temperatura de1.2ºc o mais engraçado é que os meteorologistas davam a neve por terminada por volta das 8am e ela ainda teima em cair (10am), mesmo os radares estão a dar chuva desde essa hora 
O que é certo é que se ela não parar vai dar uma acumulação maior do que a da ultima vez que nevou no final de Outubro.
Enquanto escrevo esta mensagem voltam os flocos


----------



## Quebec (12 Jan 2012 às 15:24)

Agora passou a 100% chuva 
Espero que volte a nevar...


----------



## Vince (23 Jan 2012 às 11:08)

Durante toda a noite formaram-se bastantes tornados nalgumas regiões dos EUA. A crise tornádica ainda se mantém à medida que uma frente progride para leste.

Emissão em directo: 
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ABC-33-40-Main


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2012 às 15:41)

O Alasca a ser afectado também pela Siberiana


----------



## trovoadas (1 Mar 2012 às 00:24)

Do outro lado do Atlântico, pelos vistos, o tempo já anda a fazer das suas
http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=561131

P.S: O video apresentado está brutal! Que tempestade! Impressionante mesmo. Dúvidas houvessem sobre qual as piores condições de tempo severo no planeta terra aí está a resposta: super-células convectivas  com energia de umas quantas bombas atómicas!


----------



## Norther (1 Mar 2012 às 14:33)

impressionante e a coragem de ficar a filmar


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2012 às 17:09)

*EUA: Pelo menos 12 mortos nos últimos tornados*

O número de mortos por tornados na região oeste dos Estados Unidos aumentou para 12, aos quais se juntam ainda dezenas de feridos e danos materiais em três estados, revelaram as autoridades.
Em Harrisburg, Illinois, a cidade mais afetada pelos tornados da madrugada de quarta-feira, morreram pelo menos seis pessoas, duas delas menores, confirmou o porta-voz do estado Mike Claffey citado pela agência Efe e salientando que na área urbana da cidade, com 9.000 habitantes, existem elevados danos materiais.
Vários estados norte-americanos, nas zonas oeste e sul, permanecem sob a ameaça de fortes tormentas e alertas de tornado.

SIC

*Pelo menos 12 pessoas morreram nos EUA na sequência de vários tornados que atingiram o Midwest norte-americano nas últimas 48 horas*

No estado de Illinois dez pessoas morreram na cidade de Harrisburg devido à queda de edifícios e a acidentes relacionados com os tornados. A força dos ventos deixaram umr asto de destruição, tendo várias lojas, incluindo um supermercado da Wal-Mart sido esmagadas pelos detritos arrastados. Também um hospital na região sofreu danos.
O cenário após a passagem dos tornados é dantesco, com carros atirados para lagos, camiões derrubados e detritos espalhados por todo o lado, incluindo colchões no cimo de árvores. No condado de Stoddard, no Missouri, um homem morreu quando a sua caravana foi destruída por um tornado.

DiárioDigital


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2012 às 19:56)

Amanha mais um dia complicado possibilidade muito elevada de tempo severo em especial kentucky e tennessee


----------



## Pixie (2 Mar 2012 às 18:23)

Duas supercélulas a serem seguidas neste momento:

http://www.twisterchasers.com/TwisterChasers/Live_ChaserCam.html


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2012 às 00:32)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SPU8cirq-Y"]Southern Indiana tornado      - YouTube[/ame]

predatorylizard

*Tornados riscam uma cidade do mapa e causam oito mortes*

Uma cidade dos Estados Unidos (EUA) foi hoje riscada do mapa e há notícias de oito mortes, em resultado de cinco dezenas de tornados no centro do país, noticia a AP.
Apesar de nem todos estarem confirmados, *foram reportados hoje 51 tornados em sete Estados, o que eleva o total da semana para 103*, com casas destruídas, escolas e lojas esmagadas, carros, camiões e árvores todos misturados e deslocados como se não pesassem.
Esta última onda de tornados sucede a uma série de outros, que provocou a morte a 13 pessoas no início desta semana.

DESTAK


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2012 às 00:53)

dortonm

*Massive band of storms wrecks Ind. towns, kills 6*

Powerful storms stretching from the Gulf Coast to the Great Lakes wrecked two Indiana towns and killed at least six people Friday as the system tore roofs off schools and homes, flattened a fire station, flipped over tractor-trailer trucks and damaged a maximum security prison. It was the second deadly tornado outbreak this week.
Authorities reported the six deaths in southern Indiana, where Marysville was leveled and nearby Henryville also suffered extreme damage. Each is home to about 2,000 people. "Marysville is completely gone," said Clark County Sheriff's Department Maj. Chuck Adams.
Aerial footage from a TV news helicopter flying over Henryville showed numerous wrecked houses, some with their roofs torn off and many surrounded by debris. The video shot by WLKY in Louisville, Ky., also shows a mangled school bus protruding from the side of a one-story building and dozens of overturned semis strewn around the smashed remains of a truck stop.
An Associated Press photographer in Henryville said the high school was destroyed and the second floor had been ripped off the middle school next door. Authorities said school was in session when the tornado hit, but there were only minor injuries there. The rural town about 20 miles north of Louisville is the home of Indiana's oldest state forest and the birthplace of Kentucky Fried Chicken founder Col. Harland Sanders.
The threat of tornadoes was expected to last until late Friday for parts of Kentucky, Tennessee, Indiana and Ohio. Forecasters at the National Weather Service's Storm Prediction Center in Oklahoma said the massive band of storms was putting 10 million people in several states at high risk of dangerous weather. "Maybe five times a year we issue what is kind of the highest risk level for us at the Storm Prediction Center," forecaster Corey Mead said. "This is one of those days."
Cincinnati-Northern Kentucky International Airport was closed temporarily because of debris on the runways, but one of three runways had reopened by late afternoon. A fire station was flattened and several barns were toppled in northern Kentucky across the Ohio River from the badly damaged Indiana towns. The outbreak was also causing problems in states to south, including Alabama and Tennessee where dozens of houses were damaged. It comes two days after an earlier round of storms killed 13 people in the Midwest and South.
At least 20 homes were ripped off their foundation and eight people were injured in the Chattanooga, Tenn., area after strong winds and hail lashed the area. To the east in Cleveland, Blaine Lawson and his wife Billie were watching the weather when the power went out. Just as they began to seek shelter, strong winds ripped the roof off their home. Neither was hurt.
"It just hit all at once," said Blaine Lawson, 76. "Didn't have no warning really. The roof, insulation and everything started coming down on us. It just happened so fast that I didn't know what to do. I was going to head to the closet but there was just no way. It just got us."
Thousands of schoolchildren in several states were sent home as a precaution, and several Kentucky universities were closed. The Huntsville, Ala., mayor said students in area schools sheltered in hallways as severe weather passed in the morning. "Most of the children were in schools so they were in the hallways so it worked out very well," said Huntsville Mayor Tommy Battle. Five people were taken to area hospitals, and several houses were leveled.
An apparent tornado also damaged a state maximum security prison about 10 miles from Huntsville, but none of the facility's approximately 2,100 inmates escaped. Alabama Department of Corrections spokesman Brian Corbett said there were no reports of injuries, but the roof was damaged on two large prison dormitories that each hold about 250 men. Part of the perimeter fence was knocked down, but the prison was secure.
"It was reported you could see the sky through the roof of one of them," Corbett said. For residents and emergency officials across the state, tornado precautions and cleanup are part of a sadly familiar routine. A tornado outbreak last April killed about 250 people around the state, with the worst damage in Tuscaloosa to the south. 
The Storm Prediction Center's Mead said a powerful storm system was interacting with humid, unstable air that was streaming north from the Gulf of Mexico. "The environment just becomes more unstable and provides the fuel for the thunderstorms," Mead said.
Schools sent students home early or canceled classes entirely in states including Alabama, Tennessee, Mississippi, Kentucky and Indiana. In Alabama alone, more than 20 school systems dismissed classes early Friday. The University of Kentucky, the University of Louisville and several other colleges in the state also canceled classes. In one subdivision in in Athens, Ala., damage was visible on 10 homes. Homeowner Bill Adams watched as two men ripped shingles off the roof of a house he rents out, and he fretted about predictions that more storms would pass through. "Hopefully they can at least get a tarp on it before it starts again," he said.
Not far away, the damage was much worse for retired high school band director Stanley Nelson. Winds peeled off his garage door and about a third of his roof, making rafters and boxes in his attic visible from the street. "It's like it just exploded," he said.

By DYLAN T. LOVAN

The Associated Press


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2012 às 01:38)

Próximas horas críticas em quase todos os estados da costa leste dos Estados Unidos:







Imagem de Radar (01h30_UTC) - GoogleEarth


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2012 às 12:49)

*Equipas de resgate procuram sobreviventes dos tornados nos EUA *





*Milhares de pessoas perderam o trabalho
de uma vida (AP)*

*Mais de 80 tornados arrasaram na sexta-feira sete estados do centro-oeste e sul dos EUA. *O número de vítimas mortais sobe à medida que as equipas de resgate tentam localizar sobreviventes entre os escombros. O mais recente balanço das autoridades aponta para pelo menos 38 mortos e milhares de desalojados.
Algumas comunidades rurais foram completamente devastadas, como Henryville e Marysville, no Indiana. Inúmeras habitações encontram-se completamente destruídas, carros tombados e árvores arrancadas do solo. O rasto de destruição não poupou vidas em Alabama, Indiana, Kentucky e Ohio. O cenário de caos também atingiu Illinois, Tennessee, Mississípi, Nebraska, Carolina do Norte, Virgínia ocidental e Geórgia. Os desalojados tentam recuperar alguns dos seus pertences no meio dos escombros.  
*Uma bebé foi encontrada ontem à tarde a 16 quilómetros da sua casa em New Pekim no Indiana*, encontrando-se em estado crítico, segundo Melissa Richardson, porta-voz do hospital St. Vincent Salem. As autoridades confirmam apenas já ter identificado a família da menina, que teve de ser transportada um hospital em Louisville, no Kentucky, escusando-se, todavia, a revelar se os pais estão vivos. 
O Presidente dos EUA enviou condolências aos familiares das vítimas, disponibilizando ajuda aos governadores dos estados mais afetados 

Fonte: EXPRESSO


----------



## ecobcg (5 Mar 2012 às 10:07)

Fotos dos efeitos devastadores destes últimos tornados:




























> ORIGINAL CAPTION: A man inspects the damage at a home in Henryville, Ind. (C.e. Branham / AP)
> 
> An apparent tornado destroyed most of the Henryville elementary, middle and high school during a severe weather outbreak in Henryville, Ind. (Garry Jones / AP)
> 
> ...


http://www.standeyo.com/NEWS/12_Pics_of_Day/120304.pic.of.day.html


----------



## Costa (10 Mar 2012 às 21:12)

Impressionantes as imagens captadas pelo sistema de vigilância da casa durante a passagem do tornado: 

http://www.wkyt.com/home/headlines/...o_hits_West_Liberty_142125943.html?mobile=yes


----------



## Lightning (11 Mar 2012 às 13:44)

Costa disse:


> Impressionantes as imagens captadas pelo sistema de vigilância da casa durante a passagem do tornado:
> 
> http://www.wkyt.com/home/headlines/...o_hits_West_Liberty_142125943.html?mobile=yes



  

Mais nada a dizer...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Mar 2012 às 14:01)

Costa disse:


> Impressionantes as imagens captadas pelo sistema de vigilância da casa durante a passagem do tornado:
> 
> http://www.wkyt.com/home/headlines/...o_hits_West_Liberty_142125943.html?mobile=yes



Impressionante!!


----------



## Johnny (4 Abr 2012 às 15:18)

Tornados:

http://expresso.sapo.pt/eua-tornados-devastam-dallas-e-fort-worth=f716894


----------



## Teles (4 Abr 2012 às 19:41)

Tornadoes Hit Dallas, Texas on April 03, 2012.


----------



## Teles (4 Abr 2012 às 19:49)

Algumas imagens :


----------



## ecobcg (4 Abr 2012 às 23:07)

Site com inúmeras fotos e videos do sucedido no Texas :

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ington-Lancaster-declared-disaster-zones.html


----------



## stormy (12 Abr 2012 às 19:28)

Mais um fim de semana activo, este proximo, nas plains, segundo os modelos.
Aqui a explicação em maior detalhe:
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/tornado-severe-threat-increasing/63930


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2012 às 22:08)

stormy disse:


> Mais um fim de semana activo, este proximo, nas plains, segundo os modelos.
> Aqui a explicação em maior detalhe:
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/tornado-severe-threat-increasing/63930



Eu preciso é de uns dias assim especialmente a partir de dia 21... Hehehehe


----------



## stormy (12 Abr 2012 às 22:48)

Lightning disse:


> Eu preciso é de uns dias assim especialmente a partir de dia 21... Hehehehe



Talvez apanhes qualquer coisa....o ensemble para OKC parece bom, com a tipica entrada fria, a que se segue um novo influxo quente de sul que trará mais instabilidade lá para daqui a uns 10-12 dias.
Nesta epoca é costume que venham eventos ciclicos tais como mostram as oscilações da T850:


----------



## Lightning (12 Abr 2012 às 23:10)

stormy disse:


> Talvez apanhes qualquer coisa....o ensemble para OKC parece bom, com a tipica entrada fria, a que se segue um novo influxo quente de sul que trará mais instabilidade lá para daqui a uns 10-12 dias.
> Nesta epoca é costume que venham eventos ciclicos tais como mostram as oscilações da T850:



Espero bem que sim, estou com algumas esperanças de ver tornados. 

Nos últimos dias, mesmo com uma hipótese de apenas 2 a 5% de ocorrência de tornados, estes aconteceram em grande número. Isso prova o quanto é imprevisível a meteorologia.


----------



## Lightning (13 Abr 2012 às 11:41)

De uma previsão destas é que eu precisava para a semana de 23 a 29 de Abril...


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2012 às 21:47)

Várias supercélulas até agora, cerca de 10 tornados, mas ao final da tarde e noite lá nos EUA é que deve piorar.

*Cameras de chasers* podem acompanhar em directo aqui:
http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/storm-chasers/live-tracker/live-tracker.html
http://www.tornadovideos.net/pages/full_screen/

*Emissão de TV* (TV's de Oklahoma que fazem emissão contínua enquanto houver riscos na região):
http://www.koco.com/video/30889176/detail.html
http://www.news9.com/Global/category.asp?C=207228&BannerId=436

E *notícias* a todo o instante podem usar por exemplo esta lista do nosso do twitter da América do Norte:
http://twitter.com/#!/meteorologia/meteo-américa-do-norte


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2012 às 11:13)

*Onda de tornados matou cinco pessoas no centro dos Estados Unidos*

Publicado às 10.35






(cont.)

As autoridades emitiram um alerta de "alto risco" para os estados de Oklahoma, Kansas, Nebraska e Iowa, zonas que têm cerca de cinco milhões de habitantes, refere a Agência EFE.

A última vez que este centro emitiu um alerta de alto risco foi em abril do ano passado, quando um devastador temporal arrasou o sul do país, provocando 347 mortos numa semana.



http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=2421041


----------



## Teles (15 Abr 2012 às 11:44)

Boas aqui ficam algumas imagens tiradas pelos Chasers e partilhadas no facebook:


----------



## Teles (15 Abr 2012 às 17:16)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_QRG-TsfBc"]April 14, 2012 - Tornado southwest of Salina, KS      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Teles (15 Abr 2012 às 22:53)

Mais algumas imagens tiradas do facebook:


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2012 às 15:14)

O balanço de sábado, 135 Tornados reportados (depois diminui, pois há _reports_ errados e repetidos), ainda vai levar dias a confirmar tudo, pois o NWS de cada Estado verifica sempre tudo, um a um. Dos 16 até agora confirmados, um deles é EF4.






Houve 5 mortos, incluindo crianças, mas centenas de vidas foram salvas pela Meteorologia e restantes entidades de emergência. 

Ao contrário do que sucedeu nos anteriores _outbreaks_, desta vez a população estava atenta e cooperante, pois nestas coisas não basta as previsões, as populações também as tem que levar a sério, e o _outbreak_ de Março e o de início de Abril estavam ainda frescos na memória.


Já agora, como correram as previsões. O SPC do NWS nunca ou só muito excepcionalmente avança com risco severo 2 dias antes, desta fê-lo, e fez bem. A maioria dos Tornados (a vermelho) evoluiu dentro da área prevista de risco elevado 24 horas, uma pequena parte começou na área de risco moderado, e houve apenas uma minoria que "escapou" a NE da área de previsão moderada.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Abr 2012 às 17:51)

Para além dos tornados, também uma outra tempestade se abateu na passada Sexta-Feira, na costa da Califórnia, originando esta bela foto:





_Que ninguém se engane: um raio pode acertar várias vezes no mesmo sítio.
Phil McGrew_

Ler mais: http://visao.sapo.pt/o-apocalipse-nao-e-assim-tao-aterrador=f659036#ixzz1sDtr0P1x


> *O Apocalipse não é assim tão aterrador *
> 
> São Francisco raramente é vítima de tempestades. Nos últimos dias a cidade foi alvo da maior queda de chuva e de ocorrência de relâmpagos da sua história, o que proporcionou esta imagem fantástica.
> 
> ...



http://visao.sapo.pt/o-apocalipse-nao-e-assim-tao-aterrador=f659036


----------



## ecobcg (17 Abr 2012 às 09:16)

Mais umas fotos dos tornados e dos seus efeitos:


----------



## stormy (17 Abr 2012 às 13:18)

Entre t+72h e t+144h uma nova perturbação deverá transitar entre o Texas e a Carolina do Sul, precorrendo todas as S plains.
Provavelmente teremos uma nova situação de tempo severo, a começar no final do dia 19 no Texas central e oeste de Oklahoma, dia 20/21 nas regiões centrais de Oklahoma, E Texas e faixa ocidental do Arkansas e Louisiana.
Dias 22/23 a faixa de tempo severo deverá mover-se ainda mais para leste sob o Tennessee, o Alabama e a Georgia ocidental.

Após isto os modelos colocam estabilidade até lá para o fim do mês ou inicio de Maio...


----------



## ecobcg (17 Abr 2012 às 14:23)

stormy disse:


> Entre t+72h e t+144h uma nova perturbação deverá transitar entre o Texas e a Carolina do Sul, precorrendo todas as S plains.
> Provavelmente teremos uma nova situação de tempo severo, a começar no final do dia 19 no Texas central e oeste de Oklahoma, dia 20/21 nas regiões centrais de Oklahoma, E Texas e faixa ocidental do Arkansas e Louisiana.
> Dias 22/23 a faixa de tempo severo deverá mover-se ainda mais para leste sob o Tennessee, o Alabama e a Georgia ocidental.
> 
> Após isto os modelos colocam estabilidade até lá para o fim do mês ou inicio de Maio...



Se fôr assim, o nosso colega Lightning ainda poderá apanhar 1 ou 2 dias de tempo severo, com possibilidades de avistar alguma coisa... (sempre em segurança, esperamos todos!). Boa sorte para ele!


----------



## Lightning (17 Abr 2012 às 20:03)

stormy disse:


> Entre t+72h e t+144h uma nova perturbação deverá transitar entre o Texas e a Carolina do Sul, precorrendo todas as S plains.
> Provavelmente teremos uma nova situação de tempo severo, a começar no final do dia 19 no Texas central e oeste de Oklahoma, dia 20/21 nas regiões centrais de Oklahoma, E Texas e faixa ocidental do Arkansas e Louisiana.
> Dias 22/23 a faixa de tempo severo deverá mover-se ainda mais para leste sob o Tennessee, o Alabama e a Georgia ocidental.
> 
> Após isto os modelos colocam estabilidade até lá para o fim do mês ou inicio de Maio...



Isso são boas notícias para mim  pois vou estar "à caça" entre 21 de Abril e 1 de Maio. Espero ter alguma sorte. Obrigado pela análise stormy. 



ecobcg disse:


> Se fôr assim, o nosso colega Lightning ainda poderá apanhar 1 ou 2 dias de tempo severo, com possibilidades de avistar alguma coisa... (sempre em segurança, esperamos todos!). Boa sorte para ele!



Exacto. Obrigado também pela parte que me toca, ecobcg.


----------



## stormy (17 Abr 2012 às 21:35)

O evento convectivo começará a partir da noite de 19/20 no Texas central, e será um evento com uma evolução curiosa e interessante

Dia 20 no Texas teremos uma circulação de E, com um tremendo veering dos 1000 aos 500hpa, mas speed shear em geral fraco.
Há uma linha de convergencia que poderá desenvolver MCS´s complexos dado o CAPE muito elevado.
A partir da noite de 20 para 21, e durante o dia 21/22 o cavado vai descer de latutude, e vai haver uma ciclogenese no Golfo do Mexico.
Teremos então mais shear, que poderá sustentar celulas mais organizadas na região do Louisiana, Arkansas e Alabama...

A partir dai a depressão vai-se reforçar e evoluir para leste ou ENE, tornando-se num sistema de pujança incomum tão a sul nesta epoca...deverá produzir um episódio de chuva muito forte no SE dos EUA, com varias celulas a circular na porção mais activa da depressão, onde podem surgir alguns sistemas mesoescalares e supercelulares embebidos.

Parece-me que vão ser dias activos por todo o sul dos EUA


----------



## Gerofil (22 Abr 2012 às 12:29)

*'March summer' linked to global warming*

An early "March summer" in Canada and the United States with record high temperatures may be a symptom of global warming, researchers said. Record-breaking summer-like conditions have been reported across North America following an unusually mild winter, meteorologists said.
In Canada, the temperature in Saint John, New Brunswick, hit 77 degrees Fahrenheit on March 21, smashing the previous record high for March of 64 degrees, NewScientist.com reported. "We've never seen these kinds of temperatures before," Dave Phillips, a senior climatologist at Environment Canada, said. "It's quite remarkable." "The duration, areal size, and intensity of the 'summer in March' heat wave are simply off-scale," Jeff Masters of the Weather Underground Web site in San Francisco said. "The event ranks as one of North America's most extraordinary weather events in recorded history."
A large loop in the jet stream over the continent, funneling warm air northward from the Gulf of Mexico, remained "stuck" in place for more than a week, a phenomenon known as a blocking pattern, Masters said. And Phillips points out that air flowing northward in the spring would normally be cooled as it passes over cold, snowy ground, but the mild winter has left very little snow on the ground and the air is hardly cooling at all.
There is evidence global warming can both reduce snow amounts on the ground and influence atmospheric conditions aloft such as the jet stream, researchers said. "Global warming boosts the probability of really extreme events, like the recent U.S. heat wave, far more than it boosts more moderate events," climate scientists Stefan Rahmstorf and Dim Coumou of RealClimate.org wrote in a blog post.

Fonte: UPI.com

*Has global warming brought an early summer to the US?*

North America has been experiencing unusual weather of late. After a mild winter over much of the continent, last week it experienced record-breaking summer-like conditions. In Canada, for instance, the thermometer in St John's, New Brunswick, hit 25.4 °C on 21 March, smashing the previous record high for March of 17.5 °C. "We've never seen these kinds of temperatures before. It's quite remarkable," Dave Phillips, a senior climatologist at Environment Canada, a government agency, told local media.
"The duration, areal size, and intensity of the 'summer in March' heat wave are simply off-scale," says Jeff Masters of the Weather Underground. "The event ranks as one of North America's most extraordinary weather events in recorded history." New Scientist takes a closer look. 
*The "summer in March" has now come to an end but what caused it?*
Meteorologists have been pointing to two main factors. First, as pointed out by Masters, there was a big loop in the jet stream over the continent, funnelling warm air northwards from the Gulf of Mexico. This loop in the jet stream remained "stuck" in place for over a week, a phenomenon known as a blocking pattern.
*And the second factor?*
Phillips points out that air flowing northwards in the spring would normally be cooled as it passes over cold, snowy ground. But this year there is very little snow because of the mild winter and the air was hardly cooled at all.
*So is there a link with global warming?*
There may be. "Global warming boosts the probability of really extreme events, like the recent US heat wave, far more than it boosts more moderate events," point out climate scientists Stefan Rahmstorf and Dim Coumou in a blogpost on RealClimate.org.
*How could global warming have produced an off-the-charts event like the "summer in March"?*
Nobody can say for sure, but we can speculate. First, sea-surface temperatures in the Gulf of Mexico have been higher than normal in the past couple of months, due to global warming, which means the air that flowed north would have been warmer to start with. That fits with global warming trends. 
There is also some evidence that global warming is reducing the snowpack, at least in the western US. Global warming may also have influenced the jet stream pattern. According to research published last week by Jennifer Francis of Rutgers University (Geophysical Research Letters, vol 39, L06801), the rapid warming in the Arctic is affecting atmospheric circulation further south, making weather patterns more persistent – more blocking, in other words – which makes some kinds of extreme weather, such as heatwaves, more likely.
*So several different factors, each made more likely by global warming, combined to produce this very extreme event?*
Possibly. "I think [that is] right but it is hard to prove," said Kevin Trenberth of the US National Center for Atmospheric Research, when New Scientist asked him about this. Masters, meanwhile, described the idea as "entirely plausible".
*Does this mean more extremely warm springs are likely?*
Not necessarily. The confluence of events that caused the "summer in March" might still be exceedingly rare, even if the odds of such an event occurring are much higher than before. Again, nobody really knows. Masters says more detailed climate models are needed to track synergistic effects and anticipate extreme events such as this. However, the "summer in March" is cause for concern.
In 2004, Paul Epstein of Harvard Medical School's Centre for Health and the Global Environment, and James McCarthy of Harvard University, claimed: "We are already observing signs of instability within the climate system [...] there is no assurance that the rate of greenhouse gas build up will not force the system to oscillate erratically and yield significant and punishing surprises."
As Masters notes, significant and punishing surprises are exactly what we have been seeing in the US and elsewhere recently. And if such an "off the chart" event can occur when the world has warmed by less than 1 °C, what sort of extreme events will occur by 2050, when the planet could be as much as 3 °C hotter?

Fonte: NewScientist


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mai 2012 às 23:04)

Belas células neste momento nos EUA:


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2012 às 16:26)

As rajadas de mais de 110 Km/hora que se fizeram sentir na última quarta-feira, em Los Angeles, conseguiram levantar a parte da frente de um Boeing 747 estacionado no aeroporto.


Giustiziere2011


----------



## duero (13 Jun 2012 às 23:27)

¿Y NO PODRÍAN HACER LAS CASAS DE PIEDRA?


----------



## CptRena (19 Jun 2012 às 20:49)

*Niagara is crossed for first time in 112 years*

Escolhi esta foto para aqui colocar pois evidencia a utilização de uma Davis® Pro Weather Station para monitorizar as condições meteorológicas naquele sítio (especificamente o vento, deve ter sido o parâmetro mais importante).







Links:

Sydney Morning Herald

North Lake Tahoe Bonanza


----------



## Vince (30 Jun 2012 às 21:05)

Nos EUA, um "Derecho" que deixou milhões de pessoas sem electricidade, ondas de calor e muitos incêndios:

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=2141
http://www.wunderground.com/blog/weatherhistorian/comment.html?entrynum=79


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jul 2012 às 15:42)

*Incêndio Colorado: prejuízos avaliados em mais de 2,5 milhões de euros*


euronewspt

*Fogo do desfiladeiro Waldo é um "monstro"*


euronewspt


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jul 2012 às 11:31)

*Onda de calor nos EUA já deixou pelo menos 38 mortos*

O calor extremo nos EUA e as tempestades já causaram pelo menos 38 mortos, enquanto incêndios e temporais deixaram também mais de 1,2 milhões de pessoas em 11 Estados sem eletricidade desde sexta-feira. Enquanto o governo federal aumentava terça-feira os esforços para combater os incêndios florestais no Colorado, no outro lado dos EUA, a administração de Washington distribuía comida a famílias que estão há dias sem energia elétrica após uma série de temporais que mataram pelo menos 24 pessoas na Costa Leste. 
As temperaturas extremas fizeram subir os termómetros até aos 40°C na costa Oeste, Leste e até em Chicago, no norte do país. «A onda de calor continua a afetar grande parte do centro e leste dos Estados Unidos, com altas temperaturas que deverão ultrapassar em 10 a 15 graus o normal», informou o Serviço Meteorológico norte-americano no seu portal, alertando que em locais como Minneapolis, Chicago, Kansas e San Luis as temperaturas deverão ultrapassar os 43 graus.
No Colorado, o governador John Hickenlooper disse nunca ter visto uma onda de incêndios feroz como esta, disseminada pela seca: nem quase começou e o Estado, farto em florestas, contabiliza dois mortos e 600 casas queimadas. Segundo as agências de notícias, dezenas de milhares de pessoas foram evacuadas devido ao fumo. Na última sexta, o presidente Barack Obama declarou a região como área de desastre e mobilizou o Departamento do Interior, o Serviço Florestal, o Departamento da Defesa e a agência de emergências (Fema). Terça-feira, os seus secretários da Agricultura e da Segurança Interna visitaram a área afectada, onde operam 21 aviões-tanque de grande porte e 71 de pequeno porte. Segundo o governo, há 700 camiões, 120 helicópteros e 11,3 mil bombeiros e funcionários mobilizados em 10 Estados do Oeste, incluindo Califórnia e Havaí.
Na Costa Leste, o problema foi o excesso de água. Um temporal com ventos até 128 km/h chegou antes do previsto, arrancando árvores e derrubando ramos na noite de sexta na Virgínia, em Maryland e em Washington. Cerca de 1,4 milhões de pessoas ficaram sem luz, 20% das quais ainda permanecem. As aulas foram suspensas.
Nas últimas semanas, 12 pessoas morreram na sequência do calor. A temperatura ontem cedeu para 35°C em Washington e Nova Iorque, mas volta hoje a subir na capital. A Defesa Pública recomenda evitar longas caminhadas na rua, ingerir líquidos (evitando álcool e café) e preferir ambientes refrigerados.
Já os Estados do sudeste preparam-se para a época de furacões. Na semana passada, voos que passaram pelo golfo da Flórida registaram fortes turbulências.

Fonte: Diário Digital


----------



## Vince (16 Jul 2012 às 16:36)

> *Death Valley records a low of 41.7°C: a world record*
> On Thursday morning, July 12, 2012 the low temperature at Death Valley, California dropped to just 107°F (*41.7°C*), after hitting a high of 128° (*53.3°C*) the previous day. Not only does the morning low temperature tie a record for the world's warmest low temperature ever recorded, the average temperature of 117.5°F is the world's warmest 24-hour temperature on record. According to weather records researcher Maximiliano Herrera, the only other place in the world to record a 107°F low temperature was Khasab Airport in the desert nation of Oman on June 27, 2012. The previous U.S. record high minimum temperature may be a 103°F (39.4°C) observed in Death Valley, California in 1970. The NWS lists a July 5, 1918 low temperature of 110°F as the official highest minimum temperature recorded in Death Valley. This temperature is disputed by Mr. Herrera, who says the temperature that night was not monitored and passed from 60°F to 110°F then to 60°F again.
> 
> ....


http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=2153


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2012 às 11:41)

*EUA enfrentam a pior seca dos últimos 56 anos*

Os Estados Unidos enfrentam a pior seca dos últimos 56 anos, que afeta 55 por cento do seu território desde junho, informou na segunda-feira a Agência Meteorológica norte-americana. 
De acordo com a mesma agência, cerca de 55 por cento do território dos Estados Unidos está a enfrentar uma forte seca, sendo esta a percentagem mais elevada registada no país desde 1956, ano em que a seca afetou 58 por cento do território norte-americano.
O mês de junho foi o "14.º mês mais quente e o 10.º mais seco" registado, de acordo com um comunicado da Agência Meteorológica norte-americana.

Destak


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2012 às 21:42)

O vídeo diz tudo.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jul 2012 às 23:49)

Trovoada muito intensa em directo neste momento (zona de Nova Iorque):
http://content.wdtinc.com/popout/index.php?M=10164&C=20226&O=10548


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jul 2012 às 23:53)

ecobcg disse:


> Trovoada muito intensa em directo neste momento (zona de Nova Iorque):
> http://content.wdtinc.com/popout/index.php?M=10164&C=20226&O=10548



É com cada trovão, cada vez melhor!


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jul 2012 às 00:03)

Pronto... já está a passar...!

A linha (ou as 2 linhas) de trovoada é enorme! Estende-se desde Nova Iorque até quase ao estado de Oklahoma. Brutal!

A próxima webcam a "levar" com a trovoada é esta:
http://content.wdtinc.com/popout/index.php?M=10164&C=20226&O=10425


----------



## Skizzo (10 Ago 2012 às 05:16)

Phoenix ontem subiu até aos 46.7ºC


----------



## Dan (17 Ago 2012 às 10:16)

Chuva com temperatura do ar a 46ºC em  Needles, Califórnia.

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=2186


----------



## Paulo H (9 Set 2012 às 22:28)

Aceitem uma sugestão minha.. Indicar nos posts, a hora local a que se referem! Assim evitava-se de estarmos a fazer contas..  Esse local no Texas está a 
-6horas de Portugal?


----------



## Carlos Dias (2 Out 2012 às 15:25)




----------



## stormy (13 Out 2012 às 01:02)

Evento convectivo severo possivel entre Sabado e 2f nas low plains, evoluindo pelo vale do Ohio.

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/outlook/day2otlk.html

Geralmente nesta altura do ano...Out-Nov, temos um pico secundario da actividade convectiva severa no alley, associado á presenca de ar quente que ainda vai chegando do Golfo, enquanto a norte se dá um grande arrefecimento...por vezes este ambiente gera crises tornadicas, embora geralmente menos intensas do que as de Primavera devido á menor intensidade da radiacao solar ( aquecimento diurno)..


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Out 2012 às 18:49)

Boas

Mais de 17 caçadores de tempestades formam para a rua nos Estados unidos mais precisamente em oklahoma e missouri caçar tempestades, existe 5 % de possibilidade de existir tornados.

Sigam este site, pois dá para ver ao vivo e a cores o pessoal a caçar tempestades.

Link: http://www.tornadovideos.net/pages/full_screen/

Ver um tornado a forma-se ao vivo e a cores nao e todos os dias no estados unidos e ainda por cima em outubro.

Em Portugal a época dos tornados está a chegar como tem acontecido nos ultimos anos, desde Novembro até Junho, é por aí.


----------



## stormy (13 Out 2012 às 21:33)

A haver uma época em Portugal seriam de facto duas...uma de Outubro a Dezembro e outra de Marco a Maio..


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (25 Nov 2012 às 15:49)

*Queda de neve em Buffalo, New York *(CLICAR)
_________________________________________________

Dados ás 09:54, hora local (Aeroporto Internacional de Buffalo, 217m):

*Temperature * -1ºC
*Humidity*  75%
*Wind Speed*  W 13 G 22 mph (35 km/h)
*Barometer*  29.88 in (1012.8 mb)
*Dewpoint*  23°F (-5°C)
*Visibility * 1.75 mi (2.8 km)
*Wind Chill *20°F (-7°C)

NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2012 às 22:16)

Amanhã vai ser um dia ótimo para os caçadores de tempestades voltarem a ver e perseguir tornados nos Estados Unidos da América.

As zonas dos EUA que têm maior probabilidade de um tornado tocar no solo é nos estados de Arkansas, no Sul de Missouri, no Sudeste de Oklahoma, no Nordeste do Texas e no Noroeste do Louisiana- 5% de Possibilidade (está rodeado a castanho neste imagem aqui em baixo)
Com 2% de Possibilidade de um Tornado tocar no solo está rodeado a verde nesta imagem.








Segundo um dos mais famosos caçadores de tempestades Reed Timmer disse que amanhã á tarde poderá haver tornados em Oklahoma e no Arkansas e já poderá haver avisos de tornados esta noite nos EUA. 

Reed Timmer e a sua equipa vão perseguir esta tempestade porque tem potencial para gerar tornados e para não esquecer que eles vão estar com a Camâra de filmar ligada em Direto e as pessoas que o acompanham poderão ver a formação de tornado ou o tornado já no solo em Direto.

Aqui vai o link da página onde vão colocar as suas imagens em directo, quando iniciarem a caçadahttp://tvnweather.com/live

Podem também acompanhar outros caçadores de tempestades neste link: http://www.tornadovideos.net/pages/full_screen/

Neste momento já estão cerca de 10 caçadores de tempestades a deslocarem-se porque amanhã o tempo promete tornados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Dez 2012 às 21:40)

Pode ocorrer tempestades severas, com grande possibilidade de ocorrência de tornados para amanhã no sul dos EUA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Dez 2012 às 15:11)

Ontem tivemos 34 tornados reports, sendo considerada a maior onda de tornados já ocorrida no Natal nos EUA.






Hoje o SPC emitiu um aviso de risco moderado para a Carolina do Norte e Carolina do Sul.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (29 Dez 2012 às 21:35)

Já devem saber do grande nevão que está a atingir e tem atingido o nordeste dos EUA nos últimos dias.

*Buffalo, NY (217m)* á 15 minutos (*16:20h* - hora local):





Buffalo Webcam

*Temperature*   28ºF (-2ºC)
*Humidity*   88%
*Wind Speed*   N 12 mph (19,3 km/h)
*Barometer*   29.69 in (1006.4 mb)
*Dewpoint*   25°F (-4°C)
*Visibility*   1.00 mi (1,6 km)
*Wind Chill*   18°F (-8°C)

Last Update on 29 Dec 3:54 pm EST

National Weather Service


----------

